# so..whats the deal with poloroid instant film?



## tyqre (Feb 12, 2012)

I was just thinking about it now... what would that Polaroid instant film be classified as? Medium format? How does it compare to 35mm? It neve occurred to me what it was... Are there slr type cameras that take this kind of film?


----------



## compur (Feb 12, 2012)

tyqre said:


> I was just thinking about it now... what would that Polaroid instant film be classified as? Medium format? How does it compare to 35mm? It neve occurred to me what it was...



Polaroid film has always pretty much been its own classification.




> Are there slr type cameras that take this kind of film?



Nearly all of the "SX70" cameras are SLRs. So are the SLR680 and SLR690 cameras which use Polaroid 600 film.


----------



## tyqre (Feb 12, 2012)

compur said:


> tyqre said:
> 
> 
> > I was just thinking about it now... what would that Polaroid instant film be classified as? Medium format? How does it compare to 35mm? It neve occurred to me what it was...
> ...



So, its bigger than 35mm so does that mean that its better?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 12, 2012)

Polaroid is just "Instant Film". It was available in a multitude of sizes ... so it had it's own category (Polaroid cameras) and also fit with Medium and Large format cameras using special film backs.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 12, 2012)

modern polaroid and its film:  http://www.amazon.com/Polaroid-300-Instant-Camera-PIC-300L/dp/B003B2GTY0


----------



## Helen B (Feb 12, 2012)

tyqre said:


> Are there slr type cameras that take this kind of film?



It's long gone, but there used to be 35 mm Polaroid instant reversal (slide) film that would fit in any 35 mm camera. It was rather low resolution and it was expensive. There was an equivalent movie film as well, in Super 8.

Those of us who still shoot instant film in large format use Fuji pack film. Although that is no longer manufactured in 4x5 there is still plenty of it left. The smaller size of pack film, 3-1/4" x 4-1/4" is still manufactured by Fuji in colour and B&W. I use that as well.

Possibly in a year or so we might see a completely new version of Polaroid Type 55 4x5 sheet film on the market, that provides a negative and a print.

Best,
Helen


----------



## tododelsur (Feb 12, 2012)

Since Polaroid stopped making the film, there is a new company trying to redevelop it. You can check them out here: The Impossible Project


----------



## tyqre (Feb 13, 2012)

so is there an instant film out right now that is equiv or greater than the image capturing abilities of 35mm?


----------



## Helen B (Feb 13, 2012)

What do you mean by 'image capturing abilities'? What are you looking for?


----------



## tyqre (Feb 13, 2012)

Helen B said:


> What do you mean by 'image capturing abilities'? What are you looking for?



i guess the tonal range, sharpness, low light capabilities and such


----------



## Zembonez (Feb 13, 2012)

My impression of Polaroid has always been that they compromised a lot of quality for the ease of _instant_ images. I toyed with their products years ago with varying results. At some point, they had some really large format specialty film that was applauded. Not sure if that still exists.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 13, 2012)

tyqre said:


> Helen B said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean by 'image capturing abilities'? What are you looking for?
> ...



The only instant films available right now are print films, so they have the resolution of prints - ie not as great as normal film. They aren't particularly sharp, but they are sharp enough for the size they are. For low light there is an EI 3000 B&W (Fuji FP-3000B) which is actually quite good. The dynamic range (or exposure latitude if you wish) is low - something similar to slide film.

The Fuji instant materials are generally better quality than the equivalent Polaroid materials were. The Impossible Project materials are worse, so they are more hip. You can get a usable neg from Fuji FP-3000B and FP-100C (an EI 100 colour material), with a little messing around, but it isn't the quality of a proper film neg.


----------



## bhop (Feb 13, 2012)

1hr labs still exist.. that's as close to instant 35mm film (with 35mm film quality) as you're going to get.


----------



## ann (Feb 13, 2012)

I had high hopes for The Impossible Project, but was very disappointed with the film I tested.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 13, 2012)

This is an example of Fuji FP-100B45, which is becoming hard to get:


----------



## TZK (Feb 16, 2012)

it all depends on what you are looking for or want to achieve. Basically, there are 2 types of Polaroid: the peel-apart ones, and the integral ones (those that get ejected automatically from the camera). I use Polaroids for their vintage-like feel. I agree that the Impossible Project offer poor(er) quality of (integral) film, which is expensive too, but they still carry old Polaroid peel-apart film (expired). Film being expired means you will get lots of surprises, which can be good if you like surprises. They sell Chocolate film, Blue, and Sepia, and maybe still have some B&W film. I, personally, love the Chocolate one (type 100) for their color (well, browns) and texture. This example found online: http://www.vancouverphotoworkshops.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/4.jpg
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_0zbLj5rzJdU/SaGn52ReQ2I/AAAAAAAABDw/QTzeyvcFuV0/img145.jpg
Fuji ones are fine, but I prefer the Polaroid ones, the colors are much more beautiful. The Polaroid B&W are also better, in my opinion.
So, basically, Polaroid is loved for its unique (vintage) feel and unusual colors. But nowadays it's very hard and costly to get hold of the films. After 1 year of shooting mostly Polaroids, I felt the need to move on and try something different: darkroom and film.


----------



## one90guy (Feb 16, 2012)

Fuji cost about 90 cents per picture. Last year I converted a 110A to pack film and the 100 b/w was no longer available. Sold the camera and built a cheaper one. The 3000 b/w is not bad, I do not care much for the 100 color. When I saw the Impossible film costs it made the Fuji look better.


----------



## TZK (Feb 16, 2012)

but the Impossible is not really comparable to Fuji, as the former is integral film, while the latter is peel-apart. I'm not impressed by Fuji's efforts at instant photography to be honest. The peel apart film, while it provides us with film to feed such cameras, it doesn't offer anything more than that. No charm.
Also the Instax camera are a real waste of money. I advice others to stay away from the Instax 210. I took 3 shots with it and then it refused to eject the film, and is now collecting dust somewhere here. I discovered later on, upon googling this problem and how to fix it, that I was not alone. MANY people were asking the very same question online "what's wrong with my new Instax??"


----------



## Helen B (Feb 16, 2012)

TZK said:


> but the Impossible is not really comparable to Fuji, as the former is integral film, while the latter is peel-apart. I'm not impressed by Fuji's efforts at instant photography to be honest. The peel apart film, while it provides us with film to feed such cameras, it doesn't offer anything more than that. No charm.



I guess that you have to ask yourself what you want from instant film. I actually want colour and exposure accuracy - I have all the charm necessary in the studio. In the respect of colour accuracy and reversal-film-like saturation Fuji is better than Polaroid ever was. The biggest difference is in the EI 3000 B&W material - the Fuji has more dynamic range and a better density range than the Polaroid. Instant film is still widely used for proofing before shooting large format - we use about 30 sheets of 4x5 Fuji colour a day, plus what I shoot for myself  - and if it wasn't as good as it is, it wouldn't be as attractive for proofing. 

If you do want funky colours and 'charm' from Fuji instant, use the negative. Let it dry and scan it, or go the messy route and remove the opaque backing from the neg.


----------



## TZK (Feb 16, 2012)

Helen,
When I started exploring the world of instant photography, I was seeking something 'special', ghostly and otherworldly. The fact that Polaroid was something of the past made the idea very interesting. Fuji gives me 'regular' photos. Or as you said: accurate exposure and colors. You also don't have much options with Fuji: it's either B&W or color. While Polaroid offered different types of color and monochrome films. But as you said, it depends on what you want from instant film. The negatives are great, yes. Usually hard to scan, so I take digital macro shots of the negatives.


----------

